
Andy Rooney, Force for Technological Innovation - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/09/andy-rooney-force-for-technological-innovation/245855/#.ToOikzUWueo.hackernews
======
jaysonelliot
I couldn't agree with this article more. We need people like Andy Rooney to
remind us that technology is supposed to serve us, not the other way around.

For some reason, this article reminded me of one of my favorite Douglas Adams
quotes:

"Technology is a word that describes something that doesn't work yet."

------
shoham
Andy Rooney sometimes offers solutions.

------
ImprovedSilence
I hated the article and though it was stupid until I read the last paragraph.
I'm the pedantic engineer who'll tell you that if you don't like "planned
obsolesce" (angry words for advancement of technology?) , you'd still be
working with computers the size of rooms. If you don't like passwords, use
keypass, or good luck doing your banking on a typewriter. AAAnd then, the
author makes a BIG BIG stretch tying it in with Jobs... come on, I love apple,
but the Steve Jobs dick sucking has got to stop. He's not a god, and he didn't
do it all by himself. I for one would love to go all "Lewis Black" on both
Rooney, and the clown that wrote that article.

~~~
shoham
People who don't like planned obsolescence when it comes to computing don't
understand Moore's law. On the other hand, there is planned obsolescence in
stuff like tennis shoes that makes less sense to me. I have to buy new tennis
shoes every few months. And why do they call them tennis shoes? Most people
these days don't play tennis. My feet stopped growing years ago. I have an
uncle whose shoes seem to last forever. He's 65, I'm 28 and most of his shoes
are older than me!

